

Tiny computers + wireless mesh network + Python → Awesome - mdakin
http://us.pycon.org/media/2009/talkdata/PyCon2009/073/SnapPycon09.pdf

======
mdakin
Yesterday at the Embedded Systems Conference in San Jose I saw David Ewing of
Synapse demo his company's cool Python-controlled mesh networking
hardware/software.

The embedded devices contain a Python bytecode interpreter. You blast your
code down to them over the wireless mesh network the devices themselves are
realizing via a special USB dongle connected to your computer. From your
Python code running on a device you can make unicast or multicast XML-RPC
calls to the other devices running on the network.

There is a library of C functions you can call from the Python code to
accomplish various real-time tasks. I asked if it was possible to write new C
functions of your own which can be called from the Python code. Right now
that's not possible but they are working on it and at some point in the future
it might be possible to do so utilizing sdcc as the C compiler.

I was really impressed with the demos and the simplicity with which various
applications can be realized using this technology!

You can get a development kit from Digikey for $150.

(For the record I'm not associated in any way with Synapse Inc.)

~~~
MaysonL
250K bps for as little as $24 - amazing.

~~~
mdakin
Indeed it's wild. Didn't mention in my orig. post but at the ESC demo Ewing
made the point that given the various overheads typical performance is closer
to 100 kbps and bursty FWIW. Still fast compared to my first POTS modem which
ran at 2.4 kbps.

------
harpastum
This kind of stuff fills my head will fanciful dreams of ubiquitous
environment interaction. Like X10 but a thousand times better.

And I could get back at my grumpy neighbor by telling his toaster to burn his
toast every morning. Mmmm....I can't wait for the future.

------
cnlwsu
Another example of this(python on embedded system controlling xbees and such)
at same price:
[http://www.digi.com/products/wirelessdropinnetworking/drop-i...](http://www.digi.com/products/wirelessdropinnetworking/drop-
in-networking-kits/)

~~~
asmithmd1
I have used those Digi modems and they are not bad, $21 for each node gets you
wireless serial cable or wireless GPIO.

These are much better, for $35 you get a wirelessly connected little computer
that let you download and run Python scripts.

------
smanek
Reminds me a lot of Sun's sunspots ...

~~~
asmithmd1
except the Sun SPOT dev. kit is $750 and I don't see where you can buy
individual Sun SPOTs

------
grinich
Let's put one in every large home appliance and measure performance statistics
over its lifetime.

~~~
danw
You don't even need one in every appliance to do this:

 _"much like CDs in the CDDB, AMEE has discovered that the energy fluctuations
of home appliances are so unique that they can tell what make and model of
refrigerator you have by the way it acts when the motor turns on. Then it can
suggest a more energy efficient appliance"_

\-
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/five_applications_tim_o...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/five_applications_tim_oreilly_says_point_past_web20.php)

They can also tell changes in an appliance over time, all from a single device
like the Current Cost monitoring a homes overall energy usage.

------
joshu
Anyone ever work with these? Any suggestions on how to get started?

